# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Is dit wel normaal?

## Lunagirl

hoi, 

sinds een tijdje heb ik ontdekt dat er een raar sliertje midden door de opening van mijn vagina gaat.het is niet strak en het DRAADJE loopt van boven naar onder en is aan beide kanten vast. Het is niet echt dat ik er zo veel last van heb buiten als ik mij regels heb want het inbrengen van een tampon gaat maar bij het verwijderen blijft het soms achter het draadje hakken en dat doet verschrikkelijk veel pijn ook duurt het super lang voor ik dan eindelijk mijn tampon eruit heb. Ik ben bang dat dit niet normaal is en dat ik misschien een misvorming heb + ben ik ook Super bang als dit later voor problemen gaat zorgen bij de sex.

kan iemand mij hier soms een verklaring geven en mogelijk een oplossing want ik maak mij echt wel zorgen.

groetjes xxx

----------


## Oki07

Zou dat niet gewoon je maagdenvlies kunnen zijn?
http://www.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=h...26tbs%3Disch:1

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Lunagirl,

Ik kan je zo niet zeggen wat er aan de hand is natuurlijk, het beste is om even langs de huisarts te gaan. Deze kan je waarschijnlijk zo vertellen wat dit 'draadje' precies is, en of er iets tegen te doen valt of dat het geen kwaad kan.

Succes!

----------

